
Perl 6 compiler, Release #107 (2017.01) - raiph
http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl6.compiler/2017/01/msg14763.html
======
whatnotests
I still hold hope to build something fun and interesting in Perl6 sometime in
the next couple years.

Hyper-operators, advanced type declarations and all the goodness that makes
Perl Perl is still attractive to me even after years of doing mostly Ruby
(after about 10 years of mostly Perl).

------
dugword
This release contains fixes I submitted, and I would like to call out how
welcoming and supportive the Perl 6 community was during the process.

Also, the fact that Perl6 is written in Perl6 made contributing especially
easy.

